# ATI X1250 overclocking (57 MHz bug)



## Thomas_X (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I want to overclock the GPU of my onboard graphics card from 400 MHz to 525 MHz. I installed ATITool 0.26. Now the GPU clock is 57 MHz (1/7 of real value!?) and the memory clock is 400 MHz. Why is the first clock wrong?


----------



## Thomas_X (Mar 30, 2008)

mainboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H


----------

